# My most recent haul.



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

Well this is my most recent haul... Nothin special, but some new sticks to try as well as different sizes to try!


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice haul, Jeff! Let us know how you like 'em!


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks! I know it's nothin special lol but I do like the Vs and the regular San Cristobal so I decided why not try the others!


----------



## smoking ash (Aug 22, 2010)

Good looking stick Jeffrey. Enjoy!


----------



## zkenny (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks good! Love those robusto sizes! :yo:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

All are good smokes and you should enjoy.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Great lineup. Especially the San Cristobal and Casa Fernandez, a couple of my faves....


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

That Melanio is great. The Casa Frenandez was recommended to me by a BM owner, and it turned out to be a pretty good stick. You should like them all though, that's a nice variety.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

San Cristobal is sooo good!


----------



## ryanbish (May 3, 2012)

I'm curious about the San Cristobals myself. Bidding on a few fivers on the Devil Site.


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

The regular San Cristobals are delicious, similarly a B&M worker also recommended the casa Fernandez, now every time I go I buy one lol. My jaw dropped at the price of the V Milano though.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

The Oliva V is wonderful. That was the first cigar I ordered a box of. Havent had one of the Melanio's yet though, I'll have to try and track some down. Enjoy the smokes!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Love the Cain Daytona, V & S.C. You picked out some great sticks. Enjoy!


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

nice


----------



## RoRo (Jul 8, 2013)

Personally love the Melanios line. The figurado is my favorite, and almost all V's have that meaty salty quality from their wrappers. Hope you enjoy your sticks, they look like a good haul


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## joegalvanized (Jun 2, 2013)

HIM said:


> The Oliva V is wonderful. That was the first cigar I ordered a box of. Havent had one of the Melanio's yet though, I'll have to try and track some down. Enjoy the smokes!!


Funny - exact same for me. My first full box was Serie V, and they'll always have a place in my heart, though I've found others since that I enjoy more. I am intrigued by the Melanio, but haven't smoked one myself either.


----------



## StoutGar (Jul 26, 2013)

I can not get over the color on the Oliva V Melanio no matter how many times I see it!


----------



## bretted432 (Jul 4, 2013)

My first full box was Serie VI


----------

